
Timekeeping in VMware Virtual Machines [pdf] (2005) - josh-wrale
http://www.cse.psu.edu/~buu1/teaching/spring06/papers/vmware-timing.pdf
======
csydas
While a very interesting read, I'm curious how much is applicable anymore
since the paper is relatively dated. I ask from ignorance not to dismiss the
paper.

The reason I ask is because my current line of work heavily involves
supporting and troubleshooting VMware and HyperV infrastructures and I
frequently do receive cases where we have to consider why the VMs on VMware
struggle or have issues with quiescence; I thought this would be a good
article to learn a bit about the underpinnings, but for most of the problems
they describe near the bottom of the article, the linked VMware KB articles
are no longer available - have many of these issues been improved upon and are
no longer as relevant?

------
josh-wrale
Thanks folks. It's good to know this is not directly relevant anymore. Is VT-x
one main reason things are better?

I was actually looking at this from the perspective of implementing hardware
simulation in software, unrelated directly to VMware. Essentially, I was
grappling with the problem of how to do timekeeping in toy VMs. Looking at
this gave me some insight into how to solve my problem (I think).

------
icelancer
Wow, this brings back some memories. I remember vividly having real issues
with VMWare + my Athlon 4400+, then the king of the jungle.

As far as I understand it, this is no longer an issue and hasn't been for some
time.

------
stephengillie
A more updated link:
[https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?langu...](https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1006427)

------
formichunter
This is not applicable anymore but I do remember those days and am glad I
don't have to add any elements to kernel line in grub.conf to every linux VM.
Not fun.

------
jacquesm
That's 11 years old and as far as I know no longer relevant.

